# VSL - Vision Systems



## Duckman#72 (28 March 2006)

Hi All

I am interested in some of the technical traders looking at the chart for VSL. Seems to me that it is a good opportunity to buy in. Bottomed out at $1.77 and could be trending upwards now.

Also fundamentally looks good. Sitting on a stackload of cash and depending on which broking house you look at the research from, valuations range from between $2.30 to $2.70.

Any negative or positive comments regarding this company?

Duckman


----------



## Duckman#72 (7 April 2006)

*Re: VSL - Vision Systems Ltd*

I ended up buying in at $1.80. Quickly moved back up into $2 territory.

A positive sales announcement made yesterday concerning sales growth for the last quarter. Sales of both Bond-max equipment and reagents (maintenance for equipment) up.

I know that in the current climate this gain is nothing - but still not bad considering it doesn't mine anything!!!!!!


----------



## Duckman#72 (10 August 2006)

*Re: VSL - Vision Systems Ltd*

Since my last post - VSL has paid a return of capital of 40c per share and the share price has retruned back to $1.72 including a 5% rise today. Since 17 July SP has risen 23%.

A trading halt was put on the stock at 4:00pm this afternoon pending an announcement by the company. Hopefully good news. The SP movement over the past week suggests it might be.

Duckman


----------



## Duckman#72 (14 August 2006)

*Re: VSL - Vision Systems Ltd*

Well the final chapter - Vision Systems Ltd has entered into a merger with an American medico outfit. Price offered to shareholders will be $2.13 per share (36c more than closing price last week - $1.77)  

Still needs 75% shareholder support - but cannot see any objections. 

A share story with a happy ending.  

Duckman


----------



## CanOz (14 August 2006)

*Re: VSL - Vision Systems Ltd*

I made a killing on my watchlist!  

So many stocks....so little time.


----------



## stiger (14 August 2006)

*Re: VSL - Vision Systems Ltd*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> I made a killing on my watchlist!
> 
> So many stocks....so little time.



 I too Canu.


----------



## Duckman#72 (14 August 2006)

*Re: VSL - Vision Systems Ltd*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> I made a killing on my watchlist!
> 
> So many stocks....so little time.




I know the feeling guys - but take heart - your turn might be round the corner!!!

You've got to have a win sometimes!!!! Even Duckman


----------



## Duckman#72 (12 September 2006)

Hi All

For the past couple of weeks Vision Systems had been trading between $2.11 and $2.13(the set takeover figure) however yesterday the price rose to $2.21.

It has come back to $2.16 early today in line with the overall fall in the market but has anyone heard about a rival bid? 

Thanks
Duckman


----------



## Duckman#72 (13 September 2006)

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> Hi All
> 
> For the past couple of weeks Vision Systems had been trading between $2.11 and $2.13(the set takeover figure) however yesterday the price rose to $2.21.
> 
> ...




Hit $2.26 this morning! Announcement out today stating a NASDAQ listed company Cytyc Corporation has entered into preliminary discussions with Vision Systems. Way to go!!!! 

Come on Cytyc - SP has to be cheap at $2.13


----------



## Duckman#72 (14 September 2006)

Is anyone selling now it has hit $2.50?

The Cytyc offer is officially on the table at $2.35 now but the market must think that this is not the end.

Does anyone else hold this stock?

Duckman


----------



## Knobby22 (15 September 2006)

I had this on my watchlist and was planning to buy, missed the boat now
Well done Duckman. I would not be surprised to see another bid.


----------



## Duckman#72 (28 September 2006)

VSL hit $3.10 today now there is a third bidder.

I think I might sell? Any thoughts either way? 

You won't go broke taking profits. 

Duckman


----------



## vert (28 September 2006)

my daily stock report recomend to sell today and have exited their trade, dont want to influence just passing on some advise from profesionals. wish i had bought on their recomendation, 24% in a month.


----------



## Duckman#72 (2 October 2006)

vert said:
			
		

> my daily stock report recomend to sell today and have exited their trade, dont want to influence just passing on some advise from profesionals. wish i had bought on their recomendation, 24% in a month.




Thanks Vert - I noticed the Ord Minnett recommendation was to exit also. Greed said to hold - but I am trying to justify it by saying "there is no signal to sell". 

Although no announcement on the ASX yet it is all over the business news sites in the US that Cytec has increased it's unconditional cash bid to A$3.25 per share. That would leave Ventana to buy on market and start a bidding war if they want it. 

Apparently there are still some other interested parties out there including Danaher who haven't entered the ring yet - so if the $3.25 offer is correct we might see some future SP increases. If my understanding of ASIC regulations and corporate takeovers is correct, Cytec's offer has at least put a "floor" on the price of $3.25.    

Duckman


----------



## MalteseBull (3 October 2006)

soo many hugge buyers even at current highs?

what gives?


----------



## Duckman#72 (5 October 2006)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> soo many hugge buyers even at current highs?
> 
> what gives?




Reading between the lines from some of the broking houses in US - most consider it a formality that a larger bid takes place.

The general view in the US appears to be that the Aussie market has completely undervalued the company. Also both bidding parties Cytec and Ventana WANT Vision as a priority.

Cytec has come out and said things like "we intend to make the Vision purchase the cornerstone of our business over the next 10 years" and "we have been waiting years for a purchase like this".  

Ventana - are also desperate to get it. With Danaher still interested it increases the likelihood of a further offer in my opinion. While the price is getting expensive for Ventana - it is still only small change to Danaher.    

I agree with you - there is far too much activity happening for a share that is expected to drop back to $3.25 on no further bidding. Someone is very confident of a higher bid taking place. There have been rumours of a fourth international player like GE coming in over the top.

Let's hope - where there is smoke we'll find fire.

Duckman


----------



## Duckman#72 (9 October 2006)

We thought there might be another move. Now it might be all over - Danaher has made a play at $3.75 per share.

Importantly - Vision Board unanimously accepts and directors are selling.

Duckman


----------



## MalteseBull (9 October 2006)

looks like VSL will hold,
heading to $4...

still alot of support in buyer depth


----------

